
Show HN: Zuck.js, a JavaScript library that lets you add Stories everywhere - vegbrasil
https://github.com/ramon82/zuck.js
======
brunoluiz
I was checking the code and....

getStoryMorningGlory = function(what) { //my wife told me to stop singing
Wonderwall. I SAID MAYBE.

[https://github.com/ramon82/zuck.js/blob/master/zuck.js#L807](https://github.com/ramon82/zuck.js/blob/master/zuck.js#L807)

~~~
nobleach
If they'd have referenced Sally, I'd have totally have been on board.

~~~
ramon82
hahahaha I really thought to mention that Sally could wait!

------
niftich
Beautiful. Great satire, excellent timing, and does what it says on its Face.
Skinnable for extra Snazz, configurable with your own endpoints for Insta-
Stories. No giant framework, just a Gram of vanilla JS. This guy knows Whats
up.

~~~
joshumax
Whats up

Whats upp

Whatsupp

Whatsapp

~~~
Sorreah
Someone caught one of the puns.

------
aklemm
As someone who doesn't use snapchat nor instagram, the stories feature on
Facebook mobile and Messenger is really confusing. It seems to have come from
nowhere and is just in my way. I'm afraid to click on it.

~~~
nkrisc
I still have no idea what it is or what it does. Someone told me it's this
feature, "Stories," but what does that mean? Does it have something to do with
those text-on-gradient images that have been popping up? Like a status update
but on top of some colors?

~~~
aklemm
It's a mystery, and I have no compelling reason to try to figure it out on my
own.

------
shouldbworking
This is just what I needed for my internet enabled fridge

------
brunoluiz
Well, now Microsoft can speed up the process and implement it at LinkedIn

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I'm actually quite surprised to not see something like "Professional Stories"
at LinkedIn. Basically stories but sharing your professional accomplishments
or something.

I hope to continue to not see these on LinkedIn. The site is bad enough
already.

~~~
LoSboccacc
Well there are those albeit in written form via the influencer program

Linkedin is oddly positioned tho because most its user base is undee NDAs

------
Gaelan
HAH! Seriously though, it is weird having three identical-looking Stories
features that don't show the same data, despite being linked to my FB account
(can't speak for WhatsApp as I don't use it).

~~~
kylehotchkiss
Instagrams keeps getting new (and weirdly cutesy) new features like stickers
and stuff

~~~
weirdlycutesy
"Keeps getting" They're copying snapchat features wholesale. If you want a
glimpse of what feature they'll release next month just take a look at
snapchat of today.

~~~
kylehotchkiss
I love this username

------
dejawu
This readme is unironically excellent. I wish some actual serious projects had
"getting started" guides this good.

------
kenshi
I look forward to seeing this being integrated into every Electron app.

~~~
ch4s3
It might be a fun way to share live coding snippets.

------
sova
Can someone please ask Mr. Zuckerberg to use his powers for good pls

~~~
vosper
He did give $75 million to a hospital serving poor, elderly people, uninsured
working families, and immigrants. So he's not all bad.

~~~
sova
He could be planting fruit trees of good instead of simply delivering a
truckload of cantaloupes every now and again

------
Mithaldu
What is this? Does it have a serious purpose and i just can't identify it, or
is it satire i don't grok?

~~~
nerfhammer
The idea is that facebook has added stories to facebook, instagram, whatsapp
and facebook messenger in a frenetic binge presumable attempt to crush
snapchat.

~~~
ClassyJacket
And somehow, none of them are connected (not even Facebook and Messenger), so
you have four different story apps from the one company.

~~~
delecti
The FB and Messenger ones are different too!? At least the other three are
separate accounts, so that's justifiable, but FB and Messenger are the same
account, they're even the same website on desktop.

~~~
clusmore
>they're even the same website on desktop

This isn't entirely correct - there is messenger.com if you want to use
messenger without the distraction of your news feed.

~~~
code_duck
Wow, strange that I use FB every day and have never head of that.

------
deepsy
This lib reminds me of
[https://github.com/auchenberg/volkswagen](https://github.com/auchenberg/volkswagen)
:D

~~~
kiliankoe
Love that project, but that evergreen buildbadge with the Volkswagen logo is
just gold.

------
gabrielcsapo
This is awesome, thank you, made my day :)

------
LeoNatan25
The demo site runs bad on iOS. Bad scrolling (i.e. overflow not set to
"touch"), animations are very choppy, videos do not play inline, unable to
swipe to dismiss. The last one is not a big deal, but the others are crucial.

------
HeyItsShuga
I can't wait until this is implemented into GitHub! Then I can _really_ code
socially! /s

------
krystiangw
Thanks man. That was good

------
debt
this is pretty dang funny

------
turnip1979
Why is this called zuck?

~~~
HeyItsShuga
Because it's making fun of Facebook adding stories into to all of their apps.

------
ziikutv
Dang this human is good

------
freecodyx
ha, "zuck" is a bad word in my native language ..

~~~
Solinoid
expand please or let me know what language!

~~~
yorwba
Also, please add the Wiktionary entry
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/zuck](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/zuck)

------
_RPM
Any relation to Mark Zuckerberg?

~~~
j_koreth
It was a joke based on Facebook's attempts to clone Snapchat's features by
adding stories to Instagram and Whatsapp.

